# Help with specs of a Starter Generator.



## oilman (Dec 29, 2010)

I was looking for some specs on this Starter generator but have found nothing. 





















I was thinking it may be usefull for a motor dyno project. Where I could use it to test smaller electric motors under load. Or perhaps use the Alternator side as a motor for a small EV or LEV project. Or maybe even just an off grid table saw project. 

My Camera does not take close ups well. But the tag had the following info. 30KVA 3 phase 80PF 120/208 volts frequency 380/420 speed range 3800/8000 Manufacturer part number A35A8978-2 Serial RA-1410 B Westinghouse electrical Corp.


----------



## reubenT (Jun 17, 2009)

isn't that a 3 phase 40 HP motor designed for higher frequency and more speed? Good powerful one for a performance car. But would require a 3 phase inverter controller for conventional means of driving it. (something I'm working on developing a cheap version of) I have one with nameplate ratings of 15 HP at 17,000 rpm running at 300 Hz. But it looks like a normal 3HP induction motor. I think it would be 3 HP at 60 Hz and 3400 rpm and the same torque.

However as a 4 pole motor the frequency of 380-420 would give it 11,083-12,250 RPM range. So is it something other than a 4 pole? 6 perhaps. That would give it 7,389-8,167 rpm range for the same frequency based on a standard of 1750 for a 4 pole at 60 Hz.


----------



## oilman (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for the input. 

I'm not electricaly savy to look at the specs and know what makes the motor tick. I was reading how some people use automotive alternators as motors. I looked at this motor and had thoughts of building a hybred car. But repurposing this unit to an assist motor or perhaps even an alternator, assist motor and engine starter is beyond my skills. So I think I will go back to looking at off the shelf purpose made parts. A plug in EV is what I'm after anyways. 

The guy who owns this wanted to use it for a hydro electric project. Maybe I should look at going partners on a wind mill project. Then maybe I could charge my future EV with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2012)

oilman said:


> I was looking for some specs on this Starter generator but have found nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i
It is a generator 3 phase 30Kva I am interested in buying it if you still have it
regards

Ole
[email protected]


----------

